# Fast moving objects



## vita0509 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello everyone
I was a novice, would like to ask how to shoot fast moving objects such as cars?
thanks


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 5, 2013)

There are a number of ways to answer this question... but trying to convey some motion in a photograph helps to portray a fast moving object the best. Panning always works well but sometimes a superfast speed to capture the image works too. Keeping the prop moving at Fleet Week 2012 in the first for some motion. MotoGP 2012 while panning. The shuttle Endeavor caught standing still with a fast shutter speed and narrow aperture so everything is sharp. It's all about picking the right shutter speed and aperture to get what you want for the circumstance at hand. It also helps to practice ahead of time so your not trying to figure all this out at the exact moment your subject races by. With the shuttle, it was a one pass opportunity and it was traveling at about 250mph. Not a whole lot of experimentation was available. A high FPS body is always recommended.


----------

